# Galveston doesnâ€™t suck



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Iâ€™ve had a couple good weeks. Even got my son on his first redfish on fly...


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Tripletail and a ling! Okay, Iâ€™ve never seen a ling when I had a fly rod in hand, but I have cast at tripletails to no avail. Nice fish and even better that you got to enjoy it all with your son.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

That was a very successful trip, congrats. I am guessing the ling was caught offshore?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

karstopo said:


> Tripletail and a ling! Okay, Iâ€™ve never seen a ling when I had a fly rod in hand, but I have cast at tripletails to no avail. Nice fish and even better that you got to enjoy it all with your son.


We saw 5 triple tail and caught 3 that day. All in the bay. 
The trip to chase Ling, we saw 8. 4 were swimming together and the others were in pairs. That one was the only one that actually ate. The others would zoom up to look at the fly but then just turn away. Typical Ling...ðŸ˜¬. Small brown shrimp pattern, #6 size iirc. 
My son was pretty stoked to get his first red on the fly, but said it was a lot of work. The next Lefty Kreh he isnâ€™t t ðŸ˜‚


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah, every now and then mother nature throws us a bone and the waters clear up and waves lay down. looks like ya'll had a good time!


----------



## JoeTXFish (Jun 4, 2018)

That's awesome! Good parenting right there! 

Boy will be a fly fisherman for life now! Bravo!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

good job!

those perch are cool fish. 

remind me to tell you that story about cobia.


----------

